# Come y bebe fuerte, y enseñale los cojones a la muerte.



## sande2

Hola.
Acudo a vosotros a ver si me podeis traducir al latín la siguiente frase: Come y bebe fuerte, y enseñale los cojones a la muerte. Es para un merendero 
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

Fortiter es, fortiter bibe, coleos ostende morti.


----------



## sande2

Muchas gracias Quivicumque


----------



## wandle

It is not unlike the saying attributed to Sardanapalus:

*Ede, bibe, lude; post mortem nulla voluptas.
*
'Eat, drink, play; there is no enjoyment after death'.


----------



## sande2

vaya... una discrepancia  El trasfondo de la frase supongo que no será el mismo, desde mi ignorancia. La primera traducción, la de Quiviscumque, me parece más apropiada porque es más del tipo "refranero popular". La segunda traducción, del amigo wandle, me parece más tipo "traducción literal"... no se si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## wandle

sande2 said:


> La segunda traducción, del amigo wandle, me parece más tipo "traducción literal"... no se si estoy en lo cierto.


Disculpe, mi latín no es una traducción, pero una frase atribuida al rey Sardanápalo: oferta por ejemplo comparable.


----------



## Naemnik

coleos ostende morti 
jucundu'st


----------

